# Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??



## twism (16. November 2011)

Hallo 
Ich wohne in BW und will mein angelschein im frühjahr 2012 machen ! weil ich 2012 noch angeln will ! doch in bw so wie ich weiß gibts nur gegen winter kurse und termine ! in münchen gibt es in den faschings ferien einen wochen kurs ! Würde dass alles gelten in BW wenn ich in Bayern kurs und Prüfung machen würde ? Oder würde das gennerell gehen ? oder muss ich da in bayern wohnen !? 

mfg


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Die Fischerprüfung ist an die Meldeadresse gebunden, dass heißt, du kannst
sie nur in BW machen, weil du auch dort gemeldet bist!

Taxidermist


----------



## twism (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Na super ! und BaWü hat nur im oktober und November Prüfungen !! ?? des ja ganz toll ! gibts in Bawü keine ferien kurse?? oder crashkurse ??
mfg


----------



## MMK308 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Alles nur im Herbst, Winter. Am 18.11 ist Prüfung.

Mfg


----------



## twism (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

hallo ja was bringt mir eine prüfung ! hatte noch kein lehrgang! 
den zwang zum lehrgang find ich eh nur geld macherei ! glaubt ihr ich kann den kurs machen in bayern und am 18. februar zur nachprüfung gehn in bawü??


----------



## Lightray (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Ob das jetzt Geldmacherei ist lass ich mal dahingestellt. Hatte ja selbst erst den Kurs besucht und denke man erfährt da schon einiges, was man als Angler wissen sollte.

Wenn ich daran denke jeden aufs Angeln loszulassen, der es schafft den Fragenkatalog auswendig zu lernen, erschließt sich mir schon die Notwendigkeit einen Kurs zu besuchen. Dann versteht man evtl. auch den Sinn hinter den Fragen.

Kurs in Bayern und Nachprüfung in Baden-Württemberg wird denke ich aus zwei Gründen nicht funktionieren:
1. Nachtermin in Stuttgart ist nur für diejenigen, die bei der ersten Prüfung durchgefallen sind oder Nachweislich verhindert waren (wenn man z.B. in der Arbeit nicht nen Tag frei bekommt)
2. Ist es sehr fraglich, ob Baden-Württemberg für die eigene Prüfung einen fremden Kurs akzeptiert. Rechtskunde ist zum Beispiel definitiv anders.

Einzig mögliche Alternative zu Kurs & Prüfung nächstes Jahr in Baden-Württemberg ist wohl Kurs & Prüfung in Bayern mit Ummeldung des Wohnsitzes.
Wenn du nur unter der Woche in Bayern bist mach nen normalen Kurs, wenn nur am Wochenende dort bist gibts auch Wochenendkurse 

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## antonio (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*



Lightray schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt Geldmacherei ist lass ich mal dahingestellt. Hatte ja selbst erst den Kurs besucht und denke man erfährt da schon einiges, was man als Angler wissen sollte.
> 
> Wenn ich daran denke jeden aufs Angeln loszulassen, der es schafft den Fragenkatalog auswendig zu lernen, erschließt sich mir schon die Notwendigkeit einen Kurs zu besuchen. Dann versteht man evtl. auch den Sinn hinter den Fragen.
> 
> ...



was meinst du wie vielen der kurs am a..... vorbei geht und die die fragen auswendig lernen.
und ob du es glaubst oder nicht es gibt in d sogar ganz legal angler, die ohne prüfung und lehrgang angeln und besser sind als so manch geprüfter.

zum thema soweit ich das eiß gibts in bay und ba-wü das wohnortprinzip, also gehts nicht. 

antonio


----------



## Lightray (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Ja, ist mir alles bekannt. Ist auch in Ordnung wie das anderswo geregelt wird. Bei Kurspflicht muss man dann aber so oder so hingehen und da man die Zeit ja nicht anderweitig nutzen kann hört man vermutlich doch auch zu. 
Bin also nicht generell gegen die Kurse. Dass es immer ein paar lernresistente gibt ist aber halt nicht zu ändern. :m

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## twism (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Ich angel seit ich 6 binn ! und wissen eignet man sich meiner meinung nach am besten per learning by doing an ! wie viele" angler" haben die kurse besucht und die prüfung bestanden haben und an den see kommwn und mit ihrem aldi kram ankommen und nichtmal die ruten raus bekommen !
das nochmal zu dem thema ! 




Also gibt es garkeine möglichkeit den schein vorm nächsten Winter zu bekommen ?? -.-


----------



## Lightray (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Doch, in Bayern den Kurs machen mit Wohnsitzanmeldung in Bayern.
Da ist die Prüfung ja scheinbar irgendwann im Frühjahr.
Aber sonst siehts schlecht aus.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## twism (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

ich miete mir doch keine wohnung in bayern um mein lappen zu bekommen !! ich kann ja nicht angeben ich wohn da und da ?? oder


----------



## antonio (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

wenn du nen kumpel dort hast kannst du dich bei ihm melden.
also du mußt keine wohnung mieten.
einfach nur in bayern mit hauptwohnsitz gemeldet sein.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*



> wenn du nen kumpel dort hast kannst du dich bei ihm melden.
> also du mußt keine wohnung mieten.
> einfach nur in bayern mit hauptwohnsitz gemeldet sein.


@Antonio
Ich weiß das der Rat gut gemeint ist, aber ist es nicht traurig welche Winkelzüge man machen muss,nur um zum Angeln zu kommen!
"Erbärmliches Deutschland" sag ich dazu!
Die erhöhten Müllgebüren werden in einem solchen Konstrukt für den Kumpel fällig werden und wenn er denn kein Eigenheim bewohnt, dann wird er sich noch mit seinem Vermieter auseinandersetzen müssen.
Aber "Lebenspartner" darf ja kein Vermieter verweigern!
Auto, falls vorhanden, muss dann auch noch, nach spätestens drei Monaten, umgemeldet werden. Neue Nummernschilder inklusive!
Ein anderer Versicherungstarif kann eventuell auch noch fällig sein.
Also den Ratschlag vielleicht doch noch mal überdenken!

Taxidermist


----------



## antonio (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

taxe ist schon klar.
war ja auch nur so gemeint, daß sich dort melden nicht gleichbedeutend mit ner mietwohnung/wohnung mieten müssen ist.

antonio


----------



## seröga (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Habe das selbe Problem grade, Wohnort bw und der Kurs findet 30km entfernt in Hessen statt. Möchte nächstes Jahr aufjedenfall in Deutschland angeln gehen, sonst immer Frankreich. Habe jetzt mit dem lehrgangsleiter Kontakt aufgenommen und diesen drauf hingewiesen.
Als Antwort kam das es keine Probleme damit geben wird, es wird zwar ungern gesehen in bw aber der angelschein wird in Hessen ausgestellt und gilt für ganz Deutschland.


----------



## twism (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Also ist in hessen auch ein kurs??? 
kannst du mir die website schicken ! will auch auf jeden fall angeln nächstes jahr !!!!! muss man sich dann in hessen melden ? oder geht das auch mit wohnsitz in BW ??? 
:m


----------



## Lightray (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Rein rechtlich funktioniert das so eigentlich nicht |supergri
Es ist ja Fakt dass Prüfung und Kurs im jeweiligen Bundesland des Hauptwohnsitzes abgelegt werden müssen.
Also beantragen die entweder eine Ausnahmegenehmigung (denke aber nicht dass die so locker erteilt wird) oder es ist ihnen einfach egal. Möglich, dass das trotzdem klappt und nacher keiner schaut wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde. Ich persönlich würde es aber nicht riskieren evtl. alles umsonst gemacht zu haben - würde mich zu sehr ärgern.
Aber ausprobieren könnt ihr es ja mal :m
Wünsche euch aber natürlich trotzdem eine Möglichkeit schnell an den Schein zu kommen!

Gruß, 
Lightray


----------



## seröga (18. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Hi Leute
Das Problem in bawü besteht mit dem einzigen Termin der in die Vorweihnachtszeit fällt. ich versuche mich schon seit sechs Jahren anzumelden um den Schein endlich zu machen, aber immer durch die arbeit verhindert. Arbeite im onlinehandel und ab September geht das weihnachts
Geschaft los und dh. Überstunden, Überstunden, und Sa arbeit.
Wenn in bawü im Frühjahr Möglichkeit gäbe, aber ich bin gezwungen mein Geld in anderem bu.Land auszugeben.


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz in BaWü ..... aber Kurs + Prüfung in Bayern ??*

Hallo,

es gibt die Möglichkeit an einem Crashkurs teilzunehmen, einfach mal googeln.

Gruß
Alexander


----------

